# Nzxt kraken x62 Pumpen RPM zu hoch



## Sandro555 (29. Juli 2020)

Hi,

habe heute meine x62 v2 wakü gegen ein identisches modell getauscht. War ein Garantiefall weil die led nicht mehr ging. was sich rausgestellt hat ist, dass nur das usb kabel kaputt war. Ich hab vorher auch die pumpe getauscht. Was mir jetzt auffällt iat, dass diese trotz identischem modell lauter ist. im idle läuft die auf ca 2100 rpm. Die alte pumpe lief im idle zwischen 1900 und 2000.
Kann mir das nicht erklären. Gerade die frequenz bei 2100 rpm ist nerviger. Habe das quiet profil in cam eingestellt. Aber selbat bei manueller anpassung bekomm ich die punpe nicht unter 60%.

hat jmd eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte, dass die punpe jetzt mit 2100 statt 1900rpm im idle läuft??

Welche rpm sind den standard im idle. 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## NatokWa (30. Juli 2020)

Jede Pumpe läuft anders, auch wenn es die gleiche Baureihe ist kann es Unterschiede geben wenn sie zeitlich weiter auseinander liegen. Und selbst wenn das nicht zutrifft bleibt hier der Ramen der Fertigungstoleranzen. Evtl hat bei deiner alten Pumpe das Achslager mehr gebremst wodurch sie langsamer gelaufen ist... oder die neue Pumpe hat bessere Wicklungen auf dem Motor wodurch er mit dem gleichen Strom schneller läuft... es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten ...
Es ist wie mit Lüftern : Kauf 4 Stück des gleichen Typs, schließe sie an und stelle sie auf Maximum oder lasse sie vom MB einmessen (wenn es das kann) und du wirst 4 verschiedene Werte erhalten. Das ist absolut Normal.


----------

